# Black Orchid CT x Royal Blue CT



## Phyr (Jan 6, 2014)

So... This pair will be my first attempt at breeding. Which will be next month when the breeding and grow out tanks are finished being set up and I'm not traveling.

The male was listed as a HM but he never sits still while flaring when the camera is out. The female was a rescue and i'm kicking myself for not grabbing her sister.

Royal Blue CT female











Black Orchid CT male










I'm expecting two outcomes, no babies at all or critical success to the point I am on the side of the road flagging down drivers to buy them... I know if I expect one the other will happen. XD

She is extremely feisty and he... he gets traumatized when his food falls on him (after he swims under it to watch it sink...) While I am hoping they work out I think she might make him cry.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I know this is gonna sound really really stupid but make sure that she is a she. Her fins seem pretty long and if she's feisty... Idk she just seems... He-ish
But if she is a she they will have BEAUTIFUL babies


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> I know this is gonna sound really really stupid but make sure that she is a she. Her fins seem pretty long and if she's feisty... Idk she just seems... He-ish
> But if she is a she they will have BEAUTIFUL babies


I was thinking the same thing the moment I saw her. There definitely is something male-ish looking about her despite the ovipositor. I've had a male or two with ovipositors before so....

The pair is stunning though and I really hope it's a female so they can have pretty babies :-D


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

I agree...and that actually happened to me recently with Jasper and Jade (now Joker) Looks like a girl, initially acted like a girl even to living in the sorority, but unfortunately not a girl. sigh these fish love to mess with our heads


----------



## Phyr (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah, when I took the photos I was freaking out because suddenly I couldn't see her egg spot any more. But it is there in the pic. Counting her I have four female veils with longer fins.

I wish I had grabbed her sister when I got her. Curse space constraints. >.<

But on the very possible chance that she isn't a she... she did build a tiny little bubble nest with tiny tiny bubbles... If i can break up the worlds tiniest grudge match I think I can separate them if they fight. 

I also have a stand by pairing of the guy in my icon and a little HM girl who is red and almost copper-ish.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Either way I'd love to stalk your spawn


----------



## Phyr (Jan 6, 2014)

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Either way I'd love to stalk your spawn


XD Thank you! I hope there is something to stalk... :3


----------



## Phyr (Jan 6, 2014)

So... back from my trip and my plans are shot with this pair. >.< I am more then sure my girl is most defiantly a he.

and my boy... developed a case of fin rot. He has a history of what I thought was slime coat problems... Oi.

So! No experiments with this 'pair' because... reasons. I have a back-up pair that I will be conditioning and i will not be posting a log until i have little eggs.

Because lesson learned! maby i'll find a healthy female black orchid to rescue. XD


----------

